# CES2008: DIRECTV Upcoming MediaShare features



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Lost in the shuffle a bit...

They were showing a version of MediaShare that could access photos from your Flickr account, and play Youtube videos. It wasn't really clear how you would select the YouTube videos, and it was more of a proof of concept than anything else. 

All they could say was... it's coming.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Stuart - saw your late note on media share additions for Flickr and YouTube - you can currently do that stuff with a media server but did you get the feeling they were really connecting from the box directly - for example to YouTube - and viewing video ?


The way it looks, there is a new option under Photos, something like Internet Photos, and a new item under video, something like Internet Video. You would have to log into Flickr and Youtube and set up your accounts, then there will be some way of telling the HR2x what account is yours. I don't think they've fully fleshed that part out yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The goal is to have a seamless experience whether you are sharing photos from your PC or from the Internet.


----------



## thewavgod (Jan 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The way it looks, there is a new option under Photos, something like Internet Photos, and a new item under video, something like Internet Video. You would have to log into Flickr and Youtube and set up your accounts, then there will be some way of telling the HR2x what account is yours. I don't think they've fully fleshed that part out yet.


Stuart, I'm confused when you say new options, I have had those options for sometime, and have been watching Youtube videos for a couple weeks. I have yet to explore the Internet Photos as of yet.

So I'm guessing they are going to elaborate our ability to browse through Youtube and such?

Just in case it matters, I am using the latest TVersity.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

thewavgod said:


> Stuart, I'm confused when you say new options, I have had those options for sometime, and have been watching Youtube videos for a couple weeks. I have yet to explore the Internet Photos as of yet.
> 
> So I'm guessing they are going to elaborate our ability to browse through Youtube and such?
> 
> Just in case it matters, I am using the latest TVersity.


I took it to mean that - hence my comment that you can do that with a media server. Sounds more like the HR2x will handle the connection directly.


----------



## 40-Dan (Nov 24, 2006)

any word on MediaShare playing video from your home network?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

40-Dan said:


> any word on MediaShare playing video from your home network?


It's in the the new HR20-700 national release

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115284


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

As long as it will play the video from producer "Shadow and the Gang", I will be very happy!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The solution wasn't really mature enough for me to play test but the idea is, you wouldn't need an intermediate server like TVersity to make it happen.


----------



## tharron (Nov 2, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> It's in the the new HR20-700 national release
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115284


It's gone national?

*kicks his HR20-100 in the side "See, you'll NEVER live up to your little brother!"*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a staggered rollout. I know it's in Southern California.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The solution wasn't really mature enough for me to play test but the idea is, you wouldn't need an intermediate server like TVersity to make it happen.


I agree; you shouldn't need somethng like TVersity to make videos playable.

I can play video now, but get no audio! Is that fixed?


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I currently use my computer to view photos on the internet and play videos from youtube.

I'm not really interested in doing it thru my DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Glennb, I hear you. I personally don't use the feature much, but a lot of people do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I used the Photos with Music option alot during the holidays with my out-of-state visitors. 

They got to see tons of photos in the Home Theater together all at once, with quiet music in the background.

It was actually kind of a neat way to have everyone enjoy things together (in comfort).


----------



## btripathi (Dec 4, 2007)

can someone confirm that the latest national release allows playing music, video and photos from NAS without the need of a PC running TVersity or WMP11? I really don't want to keep my PC running if HR20 can handle the media files on its own.


----------



## cmziggy (Aug 21, 2006)

I would really would like to know more about being able to stream video from my HR20 to my PC. I would love to watch shows up here in my office. I have been looking for info when this option will be available.  :eek2:


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

About the only media share thing I want is additional codecs. I'd really like to be able to play .wmv and .avi in addition to .mpg without transcoding.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

The ability to stream on line radio stations, to the home theater amp would be great. I have been able to get a few to to stream to the HR20, using TVersity, but under the beta releases it is a day to day thing. Today it works and tomorrow the HR20 doesn't even see the link.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

cmziggy said:


> I would really would like to know more about being able to stream video from my HR20 to my PC. I would love to watch shows up here in my office. I have been looking for info when this option will be available.  :eek2:


Yeah, that would be convenient, like the Slingbox. It would be good if the HR20 could "share" in both directions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

cmziggy said:


> I would really would like to know more about being able to stream video from my HR20 to my PC. I would love to watch shows up here in my office. I have been looking for info when this option will be available.  :eek2:


This is exactly what I saw there... full screen HD video on your PC streamed from an HR20. It was working in their limited test, but as to when you will be able to get your hands on it, that's still up in the air.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

I started a thread in the general section, but can't seem to get any answers there. And, maybe there are no answers. But, thought I would ask here too.

Mods, if this is the "official" MediaShare thread, feel free to close http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115546

I know all I need to know about accessing PC/Mac content from my HR20.

I want to know about going the other direction, accessing HR20/HR21 content from my PC/Mac.

Any idea when?
Is there client software?
PC?
Mac?

Thanks!


----------



## mjbueche (Jan 14, 2008)

TimeShifter said:


> I know all I need to know about accessing PC/Mac content from my HR20.


Ok I have been trying to find something that tells me I can use the MediaShare with my plain old Windows XP PC?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mjbueche said:


> Ok I have been trying to find something that tells me I can use the MediaShare with my plain old Windows XP PC?


You can use MediaShare with a plain old windows XP PC that has been upgraded to Windows Media Player 11 or running other software to do the sharing to the HR20.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mjbueche (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> You can use MediaShare with a plain old windows XP PC that has been upgraded to Windows Media Player 11 or running other software to do the sharing to the HR20.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


How or can you point me to something?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There are several threads in the Information Resources forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115, particularly the ones stuck at the top and this one on Windows Media Player 11: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90631


----------

